# [Sammelthread] ASRock X58 Extreme6



## potzblitz (6. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sammelthread ASRock X58 Extreme6*
*USB 3.0 & SATA6*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Produkt Spezifikationen

Plattform
*

ATX-Formfaktor: 30,5 cm x 24,4 cm
Alle feste Kondensatoren wurden in Japan gefertigt (leitfähige Polymer-Kondensatoren)
Unterstützt Combo-Kühleroption, flexible Möglichkeit von zwei verschiedene CPU-Kühlertypen (LGA 775 oder LGA 1366)
* 
CPU*

Unterstützt Intel® Socket 1366 Core™ i7 Processor Extreme Edition / Core™ i7 Processor und Intel® Dynamic Speed Technology
Unterstützt Six-Core CPUs
System Bus bis zu 6400 MT/s; Intel® QuickPath Interconnect
Erweitertes V8 + 2 Phasen Spannungswandler
Unterstützt Hyper-Threading Technology
Unterstützt Untied-Übertaktungstechnology
Unterstützt EM64T CPU

*Chipsatz*


Intel X58 Northbridge
Intel ICH10R Southbridge

*Arbeitsspeicher*


6 x Steckplätze für DDR3 mit einer maximalen Kapazität von 24 GB
Unterstützt Triple Channel DDR3 2000(OC)/1866(OC)/1600(OC)/1333(OC)/1066 non-ECC
Unterstützt DDR3 ECC, un-buffered Speicher mit Intel® Workstation 1S Xeon®-Prozessoren der 3500-Serie
 Unterstützt Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)

*BIOS*


Version 1.60 vom 08.11.2011



Spoiler



*BIOS 1.60* vom 08.11.2011, Modify EZ OC table - *BIOS 1.50* vom 15.09.2011, Patch Promise FastTrak TX4650 PCIE RAID card - *BIOS 1.40* vom 05.01.2011, Patch UMAX DDR3-1600 2GB Speicher - *BIOS 1.30* vom 13.12.2010, Patch für W3670 CPU und SATa HDD für SATA3 port - *BIOS 1.20* vom 26.11.2010, Patch OCZ Revodrive card PCIE SSD - *BIOS 1.10* vom 08.10.2010, Patch DDR3-Kingston-2G-1333-9 Speicher und Update CPU code - *BIOS 1.00* erstes Bios




8 MB AMI Legal BIOS
Unterstützt "Plug&Play"
ACPI 1.1 Aufwach Funktion
Jumperfrei
SMBIOS 2.3.1
Unterstützt I.O.T.

*Steckplätze*


3 x PCI Express 2.0 x16 Steckplatz (PCIE1: x16 Geschwindigkeit; PCIE4/PCIE5: einzeln im  x16 oder doppelt  x8/x8 Modus; doppeltbreiter Steckplatzabstand zwischen jedem einzelnen PCIe-Steckplatz)
2 x PCI Express x1 Steckplatz
2 x PCI Steckplatz
Unterstützt ATI™ Quad CrossFireX™, 3-Way CrossFireX™ und CrossFireX™
Unterstützt NVIDIA® Quad SLI™, 3-Way SLI™ und SLI™

*Audio
*

7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC892 Audio Codec) mit THX-TruStudio PRO™ Unterstützung
Unterstützt Premium Blu-Ray Audio

*LAN*


PCIE x1 Gigabit LAN 10/100/1000 Mb/s
Realtek RTL8111E
Unterstützt Wake-On-LAN
Unterstützt LAN-Kabelerkennung
Unterstützt Energy Efficient Ethernet 802.3az

*SATA3
*

2 x SATA3 6.0 Gb/s Anschlüsse realisiert durch Marvell SE9128, unterstützt RAID (RAID 0, RAID 1 und JBOD), NCQ, AHCI und "Hot Plug" Funktion
4 x SATA3 6.0 Gb/s Anschlüsse realisiert durch Marvell SE9120, unterstützt NCQ, AHCI und  "Hot Plug" Funktion (SATA3_6 Anschluss wird gemeinsam mit dem eSATA3 port geteilt)

*USB 3.0
*

4x externe Anschlüsse realisiert durch NEC MPD720200, unterstützt USB 1.0/2.0/3.0 bis zu 5Gb/s
1x USB 3.0 Header (für zwei USB 3.0 Anschlüsse) realisiert durch NEC MPD720200

*Interne Anschlüsse Übersicht
*

6x SATA3 6.0 Gb/s Anschlüsse
6x SATA2 3.0 Gb/s Anschlüsse, unterstützt RAID (RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 10, RAID 5 und Intel® Matrix Storage), NCQ, AHCI und Hot Plug Funktion
1x USB 2.0 headers, unterstützt 2 Ports
1x USB 3.0 Header, unterstützt 2 Ports
1x ATA133 IDE Anschluss (unterstützt 2 x IDE)
1x Floppyanschluss
1x HDMI_SPDIF Anschluss
1x COM Anschluss-Header
1x Infrarot-Modul-Header
1x IEEE 1394 Anschluss
1x Power LED Header
Audio Front-Panel Anschluss
CD in Header
Dr. Debug (7-Segment Debug LED)
24 pin ATX power Anschluss
8 pin 12V Power Anschluss
SLI/XFire Power Anschluss
1x CPU-Lüfteranschluss (4 Pin)
1x CPU LÜfteranschluss (3 Pin)
4x Gehäuselüfteranschlüss (3x 3 Pin, 1x 4 Pin)
*Schnellschalter*


1x CMOS löschen-Schalter mit LED
1x Netzschalter mit LED
1x Rücksetzschalter (Reset) mit LED
 *ATX-Blende I/O* *Übersicht*


1x PS/2 Tastatur
1x PS/2 Maus
1x optischer SPDIF Ausgang
1x coxialer SPDIF-Ausgang
4x USB 2.0
4x USB 3.0
1x eSATA3 Anschluss
1x CMOS löschen-Schalter mit LED
1x IEEE 1394 Port
1x RJ-45 LAN Port mit LED
HD Audiobuchse: Lautsprecher seitlich / Lautsprecher hinten / Mitte / Bass / Audioeingang / Lautsprecher vorne / Mikrofon

*Produktzubehör/Kartoninhalt*


1x Treiber CD
1x Handbuch + 2x Beilagen + 1x BIOS Setup Guide
1x ATX-Blende
6x SATA Kabel
1x IDE Kabel
1x Floppy Kabel
1x SATA Stromadapter
1x Front USB3 Panel inkl. 6 Befestigungsschrauben
1x Slotblende für Frontpanel
1x ASRock 3-Way-SLI-2S2S Brückenkarte
1x ASRock SLI_Brücke

*Treiber/Software/Tools
*

Treiber und Utility für Windows 7


Treiber und Utility für Windows 7 x64


Treiber und Utility für Vista


Treiber und Utility für Vista x64


ASRock Software Suite


ASRock SmartView


ASRock App Charger


ASRock Instant Boot


ASRock Instant Flash


Asrock ErP/EuP Ready



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37_46nNRPfk




ASRock AIWI



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLTXUDQlXBM



ASRock OC DNA



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIex_f2VOJY



*

LINKLISTE*


*ASRock X58 Extreme6-Überblick*​ 
*X58 Extreme6 BIOS Stand 08.11.2011 Version 1.60*
​ *Handbuch

CPU Support List

Speicher QVL PDF 

ASRock Premium BluyRay
*
*ASRock youtube Kanal*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld9UAIt7Oh8

*Einige Reviews (Fazit als Auszug/Quelle komplettes Review):*

_ASRock hat mit dem X58 Extreme6 ein gutes Gesamtpaket schaffen, das  nicht nur mit der Ausstattung, sondern auch mit einer guten Performance  und Overclockingfähigkeit aufwarten kann. Positiv ist dabei auch das  Layout hervorzuheben. Es kann größtenteils überzeugen und sogar bei  Multi GPU Anwendungen müssen durch den großen Platz zwischen den Slots  keine thermischen Abstriche hingenommen werden. So können wir eine  Empfehlung für den schicken schwarzen Untersatz aussprechen. Gerade für  Anwender, die einen hohen Speicherbedarf haben und dabei auf Performance  und Overclocking nicht verzichten wollen, kann das X58 Extreme6 eine  interessante Option darstellen._
*Quelle: Award Fabrik*

_Das erste Board im Test mit dem X58 Chipsatz bot eine sehr solide  Vorstellung, kommt bei allen Benchmarks auf ähnliche Werte wie die  Konkurrenz. Alles in allem ein sehr solides Board, das auch noch ein  paar Legacy Schnittstellen bietet. Das sich sogar bei den Festplatten Benchmarks klar an die Spitze setzt. _
*Quelle:* *technic3d*

_The ASRock Extreme6 offers an insane level of connectivity and backs this up with excellent performance at a fantastic price._
*Quelle: hardwareheaven


*​ 

​



​


----------



## potzblitz (6. Januar 2011)

*ASRock X58 Extreme6 Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Vorderseite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rückseite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verpackungsinhalt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kabel, Adapter, Brücken und Blende




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Handuch, Kurzanleitung-BIOS, Infoblätter und Treiber-CD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Impresionen vom Board




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6x SATA2 (blau) und 6x SATA3 (weiß)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4x USB 3.0 Anschlüsse (blau) / eSATA3 rot unten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Combo-Kühleroption (siehe Lochung)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3x Lüfteranschlüsse und SLI/Crossfire Stromanschluss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## potzblitz (7. Januar 2011)

Bei der Inbetriebnahme der USB 3.0 Anschlüsse mit einer externen USB 3.0 Festplatte, sollte man unbedingt vorher noch folgende Treiber bzw. Firmware-Update machen. 



*USB 3.0 Host-Controller Treiber Intel Version 2.0.26.0 vom 02.12.10* Downloadcenter Intel


*USB 3.0 Host-Controller Treiber Renesas (NEC) Version 2.0.32.0 vom 07.01.11* Computerbase


*J-Micron Chipsatz Updater JMS- 539/551 Version 255.31.3.41.33 *J-Micron Firmware
  Da der NEC-Treiber nicht mit USB 3.0 Festplatten richtig funktioniert.  Die Firmware ist für die externe Festplatte bestimmt, da die meisten  erhältlichen USB 3.0 Gehäuse auf den J-Micron Chip basieren. Updatertool  und Firmware sind in einer Datei gepackt, solltet ihr dennoch einen  anderen Chip haben, zeigt es das Tool an.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## potzblitz (8. Januar 2011)

Platzhalter für Biosbilder/Betrieb/OC/USB 3.0 Preformence inkl. USB 3.0 extrene FP/SATA3 Preformence mit einer Intel SSD.

Testsystem: Intel i7 920 in Verbindung mit ein Xigmatek Dark Knight  HDT-S1283V / 6x 2GB OCZ DDR3/ Intel X-25 SSD / 2x AMD/ATI 5850 / Cougar  CM 700W/R / Windows 7 x64 / externe USB 3.0 2TB Festplatte Samsung  HD204UI                  

*Stand by....Coming soon 
*


----------



## drdealgood (11. Juni 2011)

So, nun möchte ich auch mal meinen "Senf" über dieses Mainboard dazu geben 

Noch NIE habe ich eine dermaßen problemlose Hard-und Softwareinstallation gehabt, wie bei diesem Mainboard.

Systemkonfiguration wie folgt:

Intel i7-960
Cooler Master V8
2 Kitts von diesem Tri-Kitt-Speicher DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1600 Kit?
Die Dinger halte ich echt für einen "Geheimtip" seht Euch die Benches an.
OCZ Revo-Drive 120 GB als Boot-Medium 
2 mal WD 750 GB Black im Raid 0
1 mal WD 1.5 TB Black als Sicherungsplatte
2 mal ASUS GTX 275 (noch) im Sli-Verbund
(Ja, da das Revo im 3. PCIe-Slot steckt, laufen die beiden Grakas "nur" 16 fach und 8 fach)
doch die ach so schlimmen "Leistungseinbrüche" bei einer Graka die "nur" 8 fach elektrisch angesteuert wird, sind eher marginal und theoretischer Natur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht ist dieses Mainboard ja für den Einen oder Anderen mal eine Überlegeung wert 

Alle Komponenten wurden sofort erkannt, musste nur das XMS-Profil für die Rams laden und das wars 

Vom Preis-Leistungsverhältniss ist das Mianboard ja wirklich kaum zu toppen 

Einzig, Everest liest bei einem Sensor Müll aus und meint das wären über 100° Grad, ist natürlich Quatsch 

AIDA64 kann alle Sensoren korrekt auslesen, alles im normalen Bereich 

Ausser des XMS-Speicherprofils habe ich noch kein OC gemacht, irgendwie reicht die Leistung meiner Meinung nach auch so 

Man, man, wenn ich überlege, was ich für die Komponenten meiner anderen i7-Dose bezahlt habe, da wird mir jetzt noch übel


----------

